# This is our Dilys at rest in the Lakes



## fugglestick (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## ajs (Feb 5, 2010)

how long is that....... and with trailer on... it how long 


and what's that power plant...

regards 
aj


----------



## nowhereman (Feb 5, 2010)

What an intruiging looking van, nice one


----------



## Jacques le foot (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice 'Hobby' out fit there. But please tell me that you've not got that coiled cable plugged in !! Coiled cable produces heat and possibly fire, as I'm sure you know.
  Jackie


----------



## coolasluck (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice Hobby i like them as you know,bloody long beast though,must be an arse to park though,as AJ asked how long is it ? Would it be 7.5 metres?

And yes sort that damned cable out man


----------



## degzie (Feb 6, 2010)

did i see this at masham black swan pub fearby with a few vdubs, i was in the light blue t4 hightop.


----------



## maingate (Feb 6, 2010)

Those cables are a trip hazard, get them rolled up ASAP.


----------



## runnach (Feb 6, 2010)

maingate said:


> Those cables are a trip hazard, get them rolled up ASAP.



I didnt dare mention it , I am being a good lad this weekend.

But rolling up leaving in a coil is bad ? ....builds up a resistance and can lead to problems ? 

I do and was told when connected to a EHU, extend the lead and snake it avoid coils....Perhaps in cold weather not as critical ?

Actually fwiw serious questions, I think it is well known by know leccy is not my thing 

Channa


----------



## fugglestick (Feb 7, 2010)

Hobby 750S, about 27 ft, plus trailer, whats that, about 10/12 ft, ish./ Never measured it, but all quite manageable. Reversing cam lets you see whats happening, but I have always driven long units so isn't a problem and reversing is a lot easier than you would think. Power is the 2.8JTD Fiat remapped, pulls it all a treat. Also, the motorcycle rack sits on the rear as well, in front of the trailer, so can get my Guzzie on there in case the weather is nice. Have to cover all eventualities. And yes, to all those that remind me, thank you, the power cable is coiled up, hanging across the dis. box so no trip hazard, and no, it doesn't produce heat because there are about 10 coils, 1 metre across, they are not on a drum, so "air cooled", and the amperage being pulled makes not a jot of difference. I sometimes drop the coils into a large placky bag to keep them tidy. There may be a little induction from the coils but as I don't have anything lower than 240 within 6 inches of it that doesn't affect it either. I have used this method since the Caravan days, [are we allolwed to use that word] and even in Spain etc, not a heat problem. You only need to uncoil from the drum, mainly because there are a lot more coils on a drum, being smaller diameter, the air cant get at the lower coils, and if you do pull a high amperage it "may" get warm. By the time it does get warm, I would be pulling more amperage than the site could supply..lol..Anyway, thats what trips and fuses are for...lol..In 35 years electrics work, including site work, never come across the problem. I have seen more injuries from people tripping over cables, especially at night, and where alcohol is concerned..A tidy cable is more important and less dangerous. Used this method for years. Saw one guy who tripped over a cable at night and promptly put a awing peg into his forehead when he fell over. Nasty.


----------



## maingate (Feb 7, 2010)

OK fugglestick,

I will phone the Health and Safety up tomorrow and call them off. I worked on sites as well and I know what you mean.

Unfortunately, I had some responsibility for H & S and I felt a right prat at times when I had to ask some big hairy biker type to tidy up after him.


----------



## ajs (Feb 7, 2010)

fugglestick said:


> Hobby 750S, about 27 ft, plus trailer,  Also, the motorcycle rack sits on the rear as well, in front of the trailer, so can get my Guzzie on .



 your avin a larrrfff bugletick... a guzzie is far tooo heavy to hang off the back 


i wana see a pic of this...


 regards
aj


----------

